
What Deep Breathing Does to the Body - CraneWorm
https://www.thecut.com/2018/12/what-deep-breathing-does-to-your-body.html
======
ablation
I’ve found box breathing to be helpful: [https://ritualize.com/box-breathing-
military-secret/](https://ritualize.com/box-breathing-military-secret/)

~~~
crookshanked
Gave this a try a few times over the last 24 hrs. Interesting way to control
thought process and definitely takes a little more focus than just yoga style
breathing.

------
jungler
I was gifted a Fitbit over the holidays and have been using it, essentially,
to make myself get up and do household chores once an hour, 9-6, and to
monitor my sleep schedule. It's led me to do more cardio and dramatically
shift my sleep, and I noticed that I've started to wake up while deep
breathing. So I guess there is some kind of general activity level thing going
on that governs how you breathe, too.

------
guzik
Shameless self-promotion:

For those who are curious about monitoring breathing patterns:
[https://www.aidlab.com](https://www.aidlab.com) (a chest strap with a
respiration sensor)

